# Sweat remover ?



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello, I saw a girl use this at a show, she took the saddle off then sprayed something on it then took a towel and the sweat marks where gone completely. Anyone know what this product is?


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe cowboy magic green spot remover?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just water should remove the sweat marks. She used a spray so as not to wet the entire horse. The cloth may have been just for faster drying and a bit of buffing.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you talking about the saddle or the horse?


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry, she took the saddle off then used this stuff. It was so the rider could jog the horse and I was too far away to ask what it was.


----------



## ohfroggit (May 7, 2012)

Used the stuff on the horse? Or used the stuff on the saddle? That part is still not clear...


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

We call it Water here.


----------



## Horseboy (May 21, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> We call it Water here.


That was rather rude, we call that sarcasm "here" 

I bet it was cowboy magic as well, it works really well... 
Good Luck


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I've heard that alcohol mixed with water will remove sweat marks. Helps dry it out quicker... but I never tried it. Thought it may dry out the hair condition as well. But if it was infrequent for shows it may not be an issue.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Horseboy said:


> That was rather rude, we call that sarcasm "here"
> 
> I bet it was cowboy magic as well, it works really well...
> Good Luck


Oh, I wasn't meaning to be rude, the perils of writing not speaking. Please accept my apology Original Poster.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We spray Red with alcohol and water or Florida water and water mixed to cool him down quickly....then we hose...but if you do it and wipe with a chamois it does help get the sweat stains off. Of course, we do it bc he doesn't sweat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry on the horse, not the saddle. I'll go look for the cowboy magic to see how it works. thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

